# Found a pigeon-need to find a good home!



## lesliesu (May 19, 2005)

I live on a farm and i found an egg in a hay bale and i brought it to the house, not thinking about it hatching when my daughter must have acted as an incubator and hatched it! so needless to say i've been struggling with this bird for the past year and the pigeon is completly healthy and strong, however i just dont think it will survive in the wild! i really cant house this bird any longer but i want it to go to a good home, any ideas?? please post!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com. If you will let us know where you are located, we may be able to assist in finding a home for your pigeon. You can also post in the Adoption section about the bird.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi lesliesu,


Oh! what a curious adventure for this Bird so far...a found Egg which accidently had been hatched and then raised..!

Wow...

Well...hmmm...a year old now roughly...

How has the Bird been kept so far?

Has it been allowed to fly, or been let out?

Does the Bird fly?

Is this the only Pigeon you have?

I used to get Pigeons sometimes, from vets, which were ex 'pets', who had never flown, but had lived in cages merely, for who knows how many years sometimes.

Once they had spent some time with my regular (semi-feral, but roosted indoors, to spend their days out and return at dusk ) Birds, they soon acquired their flying skills and social skills and enjoyed spending the days outside to return home to sleep or eat and so on just like the others. I do not have that situation any more, but it was the ideal one for almost any assimilation or socialization of an able Pigeon unto it's free flying fellows company and society.

Likely as Terry mentions, there may be someone in your area who has a situation where your Bird could be accomidated, probably even to be brought through the steps of socialization into a wild or domestic flock.

I occasionally see what had likely been 'Magicians' or 'wedding' Pigeons, all 'white', who for having presumably elected to escape their previous confines or regimin, or who had been discharged from them, have assimilated into the feral flock which I feed every day. In time, also, I see their offspring which result from the all white Birds having paired with one or another color of otherwise feral Pigeon, to make some very interesting looking youngsters. One such youngster, a few days ago with a white body and White Wings, but a black tail and dark primaries.

Anyway...

Likely, someone has a situation where your Bird would do very well..!

Where are you?



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## beverley (Jun 3, 2005)

*need to find owner*

have a pigeon with band FS 03 1755. Albino. Would like to be able to contact owner or know who to contact in my area which is Lowbanks Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Beverley,

Welcome to Pigeons.com. How are you keeping the bird? Does it have seeds and water? 

We've got good people here who can find out where it belongs. We've had a lot of Canadian birds lost lately, it seems. Let me see if I can scare someone up. May take awhile--it is Friday night.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Beverley,

If there are additional letters or numbers on the band, please post them here for us. Perhaps the quickest route to locating the owner would be to contact the Canadian Racing Pigeon Union .. contact information is at their website: http://www.canadianracingpigeonunion.com/index.html

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Beverley, 

Are you sure that the first two letters are FS? Normally a Canadian bird is banded with CU or CPFA or some other shortform that begins with "C" for Canada in an acronym. 

Terry has provided you with the correct information for the CU's website so try calling the band or club secretary and giving the band information to the person. If it's registered they should be able to help you out or perhaps point you in the direction of the right club. 


Let us know what you are able to find out,


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Brad,

I did a little internet snooping and found that FS stands for "Fancier's Specialty" and it is one of the Canadian clubs but I don't know how it's related to the others.

Pidgey


----------



## beverley (Jun 3, 2005)

The bird is drinking from our pond and I purchased pigeon food at the local mill and it seems to like it .We have put a wooden box on the back of the garage under the eave and it sits there all day and flies off somewhere at night. It comes back every morning and lets us know that it's hungry then stays all day until we feed it again.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Ahh... so it's not captured, as such. You might just gain a permanent resident. How did you read the band? Binoculars?

Pidgey


----------



## beverley (Jun 3, 2005)

The bird comes so close to me that I read the band with my reading glasses , the first 2 letters one time, the 2nd letters the next time and the rest of the letters until I had them all . It is quite tame and almost eats out of my hand.


----------



## lesliesu (May 19, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> Hi lesliesu,
> 
> 
> Oh! what a curious adventure for this Bird so far...a found Egg which accidently had been hatched and then raised..!
> ...






xxx
hi, well this may sound rather wierd, but the bird has been living in our bathroom. It is a rather large room so he has plently of room to fly around and about once a week he gets let out into the house to fly around (time permitting). Yes, this is the only bird we have and have never owned one before. He seems in really healthy condition and has grown to a pretty good size, however we just can't continue to care for him. We have called all the local pet shops, bird care centers, and vetrinary clinics and no one seems to have a need for a pigeon. We are located in Ontario, New York, just outside of Rochester and can't seem to find anyone to take care of this bird. please help!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, that helps some.

Did you know that there is an adopt-a-pigeon section in this forum?

Pidgey


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Do you have any pictures of this bird?
Taylor


----------

